# Production Red hens



## jrsterling (Jul 3, 2013)

So I just recently got 3 Production Red hens. I read that they are a cross between Rhode Island and New Hampshire Reds. Their purpose for crossing was to create a production hen laying up to 300 eggs a year. This number sounds high to me does anyone have Productions reds and if so how are they laying for you?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They are more likely a cross between a RIR or NH and a RIW. Sex links or production reds are crosses between two production breeds that can be sorted as chicks into roos and hens, thus the sex-link category. When crossed they will make a red pullet with white ticks and/or white cockerel with red ticks.

They do lay exceptionally well but they burn out early in their second year and the laying tapers down after that, rarely have good feathering and can develop laying issues as they age due to their high production. 

If yours are a year old, their high production/laying longevity is about a third gone.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

I’ve had several batches of Reds over the years. Bee has it exactly right. My present group is three years old and I’m getting soft shells, thin shells and scattered production. The first 1-1½ years with this group I had 95-100% layers. Every day!

But they are nice chickens. Certainly not the prettiest but have a good temperament.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have three production reds and they've just started laying - even in the heat! They will slow production early in their life, but are reliable layers for a good couple of years. they make great pets though, and are really hardy birds. Great if you've got dogs and kids - mine are just part of the family and very tame! Have fun! X


----------

